# 97 ALTIMA OBDII Codes Present



## acastano (Sep 20, 2004)

I'm sure its posted somewhere in here, but i've only read about some folks having the problem, and stating what they'd try to fix the issue and never posted the solution. 

So... what i'm hoping to find here is what to do with the following codes on my 97 Altima reporting the following codes:

p0325 - Knock Sensor
p0335 - CKP Sensor 
p1336 - Just "CKP"


I'm looking to find out wich ones to replace, BTW... my CEL is on, if that helps.

I know there's someone in here that has come accross these codes... 

Thanks!
Ant


----------



## 97Altimate (Oct 6, 2004)

All codes point to your Crankshaft Position Sensor, try that and you should be good.


----------



## mjbw372d2 (Jun 26, 2005)

*P1336 OBD II code*



acastano said:


> I'm sure its posted somewhere in here, but i've only read about some folks having the problem, and stating what they'd try to fix the issue and never posted the solution.
> 
> So... what i'm hoping to find here is what to do with the following codes on my 97 Altima reporting the following codes:
> 
> ...



Hello. I have a 96 200sx, and my car has been bucking and hesitating at higher RPMS. I replaced the oxygen sensor, the EGR valve, and now I got that P1336 code too. Did you ever find out what that means? Auto Zone said it could be bad spark plugs. They aren't the best, but not bad. Not sure what that code could also mean. I'm going to replace my plugs in the next day or two. If that doesn't fix the problem, then I am not sure what else to do.


----------

